# Neue Alutech Shirts: Choose your Style



## AlutechCycles (4. Juli 2012)

Liebes IBC-Forum,
es wird Zeit für neue Shirt-Designs! Frank Baumgarten, der unter www.spiritofgravity.de seinen eigenen Shirt-Shop betreibt, hat für uns ein paar schicke Designs entworfen - besucht auch seine FB-Seite. Wir finden die Shirts sensationell gut, können aber am Ende leider nicht alle anbieten und möchten uns auf zwei bis drei Styles beschränken. 

Dazu dachten wir einfach mal hier die Community zu befragen, welche Designs Euch am besten gefallen. Unten seht Ihr neun Entwürfe und oben in der Umfrage könnt Ihr noch den ganzen Juli lang die Designs anklicken, die Euch am besten gefallen (mehrfaches Anklicken geht auch).

Natürlich freuen wir uns auch von Euch hören, wie/ob Euch die Styles gefallen? Wann und für welchen Preis es die Shirts dann zu kaufen gibt, hängt u.a. vom Ausgang der Abstimmung ab, da je nach Design evtl. komplett eigene Shirts gemacht werden. Evtl. können wir aber hier im Laufe der Zeit weitere Infos liefern.

Viel Spaß!

Jürgen und das Alutech Team


Style  1: 

 
Style 2A: 

 
Style 2B: 

 
Style 3A: 

 
Style 3B: 

 
Style 4A: 

 
Style 4B: 

 
Style 5A: 

 
Style 5B:


----------



## -N0bodY- (4. Juli 2012)

Die Idee für Shirt 4 ist einfach nur genial, und der Spruch auf der Eins ist auch ziehmlich cool.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (5. Juli 2012)

Also 1 und 5a würde ich sofort ordern wollen ...


----------



## Chricky86 (5. Juli 2012)

Wirklich sehr coole Designs...werde auf jeden Fall welche ordern.  1, 4B und 5A sind meine klaren Favoriten


----------



## JpunktF (5. Juli 2012)

Nummer 4 rockt! Eine sehr coole Idee!

Mein Wunsch wÃ¤r eins in dem Style:
http://img8.joyreactor.ru/pics/post/full/Uncle-Ben's-Ð¿ÐµÑÐ¾ÑÐ½Ð¸ÑÐ°-165618.jpeg
und der Aufschrift: Onkel JÃ¼'s Bikes ;-)


----------



## rsem (5. Juli 2012)

Super Idee mit den neuen shirts. 
Aber Jürgen , gibts die auch in bronze ?


----------



## Gandalf01 (5. Juli 2012)

1 und 5a würde ich sofort bestellen


----------



## Sickculture (5. Juli 2012)

style1 - definitiv. Wäre doch ein nettes Bonusgeschenk für alle Alutech Fanes v3 wartende User hier, die wegen Lieferengpässe nun auf ihr Fanes warten müssen ;-)


----------



## PetrolG (5. Juli 2012)

Nr. 1 und 4 sind grafisch top...her damit.
Grafik 1 vielleicht optional als dunkles Shirt...


----------



## jota (5. Juli 2012)

gibts bei alutech nur noch die fanes ... ?


----------



## n4ppel (5. Juli 2012)

Das ganze dann noch als Trikot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (5. Juli 2012)

jota schrieb:


> gibts bei alutech nur noch die fanes ... ?



Die Fanes ist eine Gruppe...es wird schon nooch was geben in der Bauweise.


----------



## der-gute (6. Juli 2012)

die Diskussion hatten wir schon
und Jü hat sich dazu auch geäussert

aber grade beim Fanes finde ich Design 3a/b bzw. den Satz da drauf wirklich unpassend! 
(bezog sich damals auf dan Zusatz mit Deutschland
werden die Rahmen in Taiwan von Hand oder durch ne Fertigungsstrasse geschweisst?)

das fiel mir eigentlich nur auf
und das ich irgendwie mit keinem dieser Shirts was anfangen kann
liegt aber vielleicht an der Zeichnung
als echtes Shirt vielleicht dann doch...


----------



## ollo (8. Juli 2012)

hier noch ein etwas Provokanteres Design


----------



## hasardeur (8. Juli 2012)

Du Muße mal wieder Rasen mähen 








...schöne Idee


----------



## MichiP (9. Juli 2012)

Gab es das Shirt nicht in deiner Größe


----------



## ollo (9. Juli 2012)

das ist ein Bauchweg-Shirt, das auch den Buckel Kaschiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (9. Juli 2012)

ollo schrieb:


> das ist ein Bauchweg-Shirt, das auch den Buckel Kaschiert




Kuuuuuuhl





















wann kommt die funktionierende Version


----------



## MajuBiker (18. September 2012)

Style 1, 3a, 4a, 5a


----------



## slash-sash (19. September 2012)

Sehr geil. Auch ich würde gleich die 3 Favoriten von oben kaufen. Ab wann soll's die denn geben?


----------



## ArthurBishop (20. September 2012)

5a is der hammer


----------



## DerKummer (8. Dezember 2012)

Wird aus den Designs noch was oder sind die unter den Tisch gefallen? Ich finde sie genial!


----------



## Splash (8. Dezember 2012)

Stimmt, gute Frage - ist das so n Thema, was wieder eingeschlafen ist?


----------



## slash-sash (8. Dezember 2012)

Soweit ich weiß, ist die Entscheidung beendet und die beiden ersten werden gedruckt. Jü ist aber noch auf der Suche nach einer Firma zum bedrucken, bzw. produzieren. Soweit ich informiert bin, will ernämlich nicht auf ein z.B. Fruit of the Loom T-Shirt gehen, sondern selber eines produzieren und bedrucken lassen; sprich ein Alutech.


----------



## DerKummer (9. Dezember 2012)

Na hoffentlich! Ich bin gespannt ... !


----------



## JpunktF (9. April 2013)

Gibt`s schon news zur Haute Couture?


----------



## Masberg (9. April 2013)

Wie ich zufällig erfahren habe: Das Thema ist beerdigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2013)

Kann ich bestätigen. Leider!


----------



## Splash (9. April 2013)

schade, trifft das eigentlich auch auf das hardteil zu?


----------



## DerKummer (9. April 2013)

... also keine neuen Shirts?


----------



## slash-sash (9. April 2013)

Scheinbar nicht. Zumindest nicht die, die wir hier bewertet haben.


----------



## Radlschlumpf (24. Juni 2013)

Doch nicht ganz vom Tisch !

http://alutech-cycles.com/alutech-Bekleidung


----------



## n4ppel (24. Juni 2013)

Das grün-schwarze habe ich mir in Willingen sofort gekauft, als ich es sah.


----------



## Radlschlumpf (24. Juni 2013)

...genau das habe ich mir auch gerade bestellt.


----------

